# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : LG LU6800 PDA Repair Dead Boot

## gsm_bouali

ORT - JTAG UPDATE  [11 April 2013]  Description    *LG LU6800 Repair Dead Boot* Release Notes   *LG_LU6800_PDA.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files LG_LU6800_PDA.dll Repairing LG LU6800   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "LG_LU6800_PDA.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  ORT Team News and Blog    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## m.balack

مشكور

----------


## m.balack

مشكووووووور

----------


## m.balack

مشكوووووووررر

----------


## m.balack

مشكووووووررر

----------


## m.balack

مشكووووووووورر

----------


## m.balack

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

